# 1945 Koi Fun Fact



## The Pond Digger

1945 was a significant year for Koi Breeders. It was the year that Yamabuki Ogon (Solid Yellow/Gold) and the Platinum Ogon (Metallic White) fish was developed and refined. 

This was a major advancement for Koi Breeders, enabling them to develop a wide variety of new color patterns and varieties of Koi fish that we know and love today, covering all the color shades of the rainbow! Mamuro Kodama says, Ã¢â‚¬Å“Instead of giving Platinum or Gold jewelry to a loved one in the form of jewelry, give them Yamabuki Ogon or Platinum Ogon Nishikigoi!Ã¢â‚¬Â

Nishikigoi means - Beautiful Koi


----------

